# Something similar to Inksoft?



## Pvasquez

So I'm thinking of getting Inksoft but I am a bit concerned about some items that I would like to put on there and it seems that there are a few issues with this. Don't get me wrong I think this is the best way to go but just checking out others, So is there any other options similar to this? Thanks for any feed back.


----------



## Riderz Ready

Over the past several years we have implemented OSS, RSK, DecoNet and InkSoft looking for the perfect solution. With that said there is no perfect solution in any application software but Inksoft is by far the closest as it is very flexible and most important the easiest of the on-line design tool. Each solution has it's plus and minuses in each of the separate decorating markets. Just have to find the right solution for what you are trying to accomplish.

The one thing we appreciate about Inksoft is they listen to the client base and are still small enough to get things done in a short amount of time.


----------



## Pvasquez

Riderz Ready said:


> Over the past several years we have implemented OSS, RSK, DecoNet and InkSoft looking for the perfect solution. With that said there is no perfect solution in any application software but Inksoft is by far the closest as it is very flexible and most important the easiest of the on-line design tool. Each solution has it's plus and minuses in each of the separate decorating markets. Just have to find the right solution for what you are trying to accomplish.
> 
> The one thing we appreciate about Inksoft is they listen to the client base and are still small enough to get things done in a short amount of time.


Ok that's great feedback, the design tool is a plus but might not be something I would need, let's say I have 1 design but can go on 20 different substrates ( not just tshirts ) would you say it's easy to do? Or is it just for T's? Thanks


----------



## Riderz Ready

Pvasquez said:


> Ok that's great feedback, the design tool is a plus but might not be something I would need, let's say I have 1 design but can go on 20 different substrates ( not just tshirts ) would you say it's easy to do? Or is it just for T's? Thanks


If you are not doing designs on-line than you just need an on-line store which there are many to chose.


----------



## HGP700

@Riderz Ready- 

Can you share a few others who have online store capabilities as well? Thank you!


----------



## ericwin

Riderz Ready said:


> Over the past several years we have implemented OSS, RSK, DecoNet and InkSoft looking for the perfect solution. With that said there is no perfect solution in any application software but Inksoft is by far the closest as it is very flexible and most important the easiest of the on-line design tool. Each solution has it's plus and minuses in each of the separate decorating markets. Just have to find the right solution for what you are trying to accomplish.
> 
> The one thing we appreciate about Inksoft is they listen to the client base and are still small enough to get things done in a short amount of time.


Interesting feedback from someone with actual experience with these products. Thanks for posting!

I'm currently evaluating and looking at InkSoft & Deco Network. I like that Deco Network has a javascript based design tool instead of the flash tool that InkSoft and many of the others use. I also like that Deco Network gives you (in my opinion from looking at live sites) a lot more flexibility with your page design. Most InkSoft sites are easily recognizable to me and other than different headers, the pages are basically the same (please correct me if I'm wrong).

On the other hand, Deco Network has that 1.5% transaction fee and you only get a transaction fee from InkSoft if your sales over $50,000.00. Also, I get a sweet intro deal with InkSoft that came with my new Anajet printer.

So at this point for me, I give one point to Deco Network because I prefer their customer facing website and I give one point to InkSoft because I prefer the financial part of the deal. I don't know enough about the backends to compare the two and possibly have a tie breaker but I think I'm leaning towards the nicer looking websites (again, my opinion) that can be created with Deco Network.

Eric


----------



## brenden

Hi Eric,

We can certainly give you access to the backend of a store system to test. It wont be the full fulfilment but store level. If you are interested send me a PM and I'll pass you the link.


----------



## ericwin

brenden said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> We can certainly give you access to the backend of a store system to test. It wont be the full fulfilment but store level. If you are interested send me a PM and I'll pass you the link.


Hi Brenden,

Thanks for the offer. A few months ago I talked to Marco and he gave me a demo. I don't remember it too much at this point so I may want to review again. I'm hoping to spend some time next week making a decision and getting started with my site.

Eric


----------



## brenden

No problem. You can reach Marco on our new toll-free 855-DECONETWORK (855-332-6638).


----------



## EGS

I am also looking into a Deco or Ink Soft. The staff at DECO has been AWESOME!! Ink Soft...eehhh. My issues are the "white label" Also, keep a close eye on Ink Soft because when you choose one of their designs the computer doesn't always get the color count correct. Your customer may see a price for 8 colors - because that is what the program found - and bail over the ridiculous price it spits out. I understand you are able to go in and correct it, but most customers are not that savvy. The ONLY thing I don't like about Deco so far is the "text tool" doesn't have the ability to arch down. It arches up....but not down. An oversight for sure. 

Ink soft is $2000 down and $300 per month which is simply highway robbery. No transaction fee. Deco is nothing down and $150 per month with a 1.85% transaction fee on orders placed thru the design tool. Lets be conservative....$5000 per month in business with Ink soft will cost you $300 per month. With Deco $242.50 per month. The break point is between 10K and 11K. If you are doing under that, Deco is cheaper. Over that and Ink Soft is cheaper until you hit 50K in sales. 

6-one / 1/2 dozen the other.

They are both comparable in terms of speed. The flash based Ink Soft eliminates iPad users, although I don't see many people using an iPad to design a shirt.

Conclusion:
I am signing up with Deco on the first of May. It is the cheaper option to test the waters. Even Ink Soft's cheapest option will soak you for $1000 to check it out. Dumb...

I hope this helps and best of luck in your decision. Also, I contacted some of Ink Softs customers to see if they liked it, and they were not as excited as Ink Soft is about their product.


----------



## Pvasquez

Wow amazing sharing and insight. Keep it coming I have done nothing yet but after the reviews Deco is looking like a pretty good deal


----------



## HGP700

We are currently using InkSoft- it is not nearly as user friendly as we had hoped. 
Although it is theoretically a fantastic idea, there are many updates that we will need in order to utilize the program as it should be. 
In our particular instance, it is the small things that make large issues, such as an online store having very few options, the length of time it takes to set up one online store versus our previous method, and the support is less than thorough and fairly slow. 

I do have absolute faith that once the small issues are worked out- InkSoft will be a great tool for those in the industry, but it is difficult to say. 

At this time- I have begun to look at Deco as another option, perhaps in the near future. Simply put, if our customers have a difficulty working in our online store (as they do), then we need to find something a little more ideal for them.


----------



## ericwin

EGS,

Thanks for all the info. For me, InkSoft wouldn't be nearly as expensive as what you posted. InkSoft has a partnership with Anajet. As a new Anajet customer, the $299 plan would be $149/month and I would not have to pay the sign up fee plus I would get 3 months free so InkSoft would actually be cheaper. 

Using your example, on $5,000 in sales, InkSoft would cost me just $149 while DecoNetwork would cost me $241.50 (Deco actually charges $149/month, not $150).

In your case EGS, it definitely makes financial sense to go with DecoNetwork. For me, I have to decide if I'm willing to pay extra for DecoNetwork to get the ability to create a nicer looking website and have a javascript t-shirt designer.

Eric


----------



## EGS

ericwin said:


> EGS,
> 
> Thanks for all the info. For me, InkSoft wouldn't be nearly as expensive as what you posted. InkSoft has a partnership with Anajet. As a new Anajet customer, the $299 plan would be $149/month and I would not have to pay the sign up fee plus I would get 3 months free so InkSoft would actually be cheaper.
> 
> Using your example, on $5,000 in sales, InkSoft would cost me just $149 while DecoNetwork would cost me $241.50 (Deco actually charges $149/month, not $150).
> 
> In your case EGS, it definitely makes financial sense to go with DecoNetwork. For me, I have to decide if I'm willing to pay extra for DecoNetwork to get the ability to create a nicer looking website and have a javascript t-shirt designer.
> 
> Eric


I was generalizing with the $150 but thanks for pointing that crucial difference out (Light hearted LOL)

Ink Soft has a "public" special right now that you can get the $249 plan for the cost of the $199 plan as well. I honestly think these programs are a matter of choice. I like Chevy you might like Ford. There are pros and cons with both. I just hate to spend so much money to TRY something out. If you do go with Ink Soft keep us posted on how it works out. I will post my experience with DECO.
Thanks and best of luck!


----------



## ericwin

EGS,

Glad you appreciated that I pointed out that critical difference! LOL

Just in case you didn't know, there is a special posted here at t-shirtforums to get one month free with DecoNetwork. There is another one posted that says 3 months free but when I called them, they said that is no longer available.

Eric


----------



## EGS

ericwin said:


> EGS,
> 
> Glad you appreciated that I pointed out that critical difference! LOL
> 
> Just in case you didn't know, there is a special posted here at t-shirtforums to get one month free with DecoNetwork. There is another one posted that says 3 months free but when I called them, they said that is no longer available.
> 
> Eric


Thanks for the heads up!!! I will use it!


----------



## EGS

Just thought I would give a heads up on my experience with DECO NETWORK thus far. I signed up yesterday and spent the better part of 15 hours setting my site up.

SUPPORT is second to NONE! The problem is.... about 8 of those hours were spent on the phone with them. The tech I spoke with was patient and willing to help me work through everything. He even helped me do some customization to my site that was not part of the templet.

That said....DECO has some serious flaws that need to be resolved before they can take $149 a month out of someone's bank account.

First flaw - My site, front and back-end are seriously SLOW. If I were a customer I would venture elsewhere in search of speedier results.

Second flaw - The price table. You can't offer any discount for second side printing. Seriously???? Huge oversight!!!!

Third flaw - They advertise that the site is powered by Corel Draw. They don't advertise that if you want that functionality it's an additional $5 per month.

Fourth flaw - They have 1000's of FREE clip art. They don't tell you that they are for DTG only and are not available for screen printing. If you want screen printing clip art (that's not even compatible with screen printing) the CUSTOMER has to pay at the check out process for the clip art they use. RIDICULOUS!!!!

Fifth flaw - The text feature will allow you to arch up....but not down. Really...

Sixth flaw - When you make a change to the site, refreshing your screen doesn't always produce the change. It sometimes takes emptying your cache before you can see your changes. I have refreshed 10 times before I saw the change.


This is just what I have found on day one.

I have spent hours trying to create a "work around" on the pricing issue to NO AVAIL. 

I will say it again...the staff there is GREAT. But all the greatness in the world is useless if the product doesn't work correctly.

My advise to DECO.....Beta mode=FREE

I can't pay you $149 per month to figure out how to make your product useful.

Any questions....fire away.


----------



## brenden

Hi EGS,

Thanks for your comments and I hope I can address some of them here. I'll tackle them one-by-one.


*1. Slow speed:*
I tested you site and it scored 80% which is actually good. By comparison customink.com scored 71%. I used Pingdom Tools. Would you mind running this test from your end to see the results? When you say it is slow what speeds are you looking at and in what sections / pages? In general for faster browsing of any site we recommend Google Chrome.

This is important for us as we've typically be credited for a fast solution we want to identify where and why yours may seem slow.


*2. Price table*
Your request is actually the first time we've had this request so I'm interested to know more. The pricing model we adopted was the common pricing method used in screen printing. i.e. a combination of quantity by number of colors. We actually do also have the mechanism for discount by extra area printed. We use this in DTG but have not had this request for for screen printing. Below is a screen shot of standard screen print price table and DTG price table. You can see the color by quantity method used in screen printing and the by area method used in DTG. DTG can also support Interested to know your comments on this and comments of others as well.










With your screen printing prices, do you have a standard price table as per my example above, but then have a general rule that you always discount 50% on the 2nd print? What about the 3rd, 4th and possibly 5th print? Do you further discount or after 2 it is just 50%?


*3. CorelDRAW add-on*
Actually the CorelDRAW implementation is at no charge at this time and anyone using it now will not be charged moving forward. The display of this in the backend is not accurate and we'll remove this ASAP. Thanks for point it out  The feature is still in beta and once public any additional charges will be clearly indicated at time of signup for new clients.


*4. Clipart*
It is correct that our current clipart collection is PNG at the moment. They are index and can be used for screen printing if you like but they are PNG. They have a fee as they are licenced and we are bound by a contract to charge this. Therefore, you never pay for any design unless a customer selects the design. Of course, you are free to upload your own collection including .CDR.

We've actually got a new collection of stock vector designs coming out shortly from a new designer so you will see them in your system in the coming weeks.


*5. Text arching*
Our current text engine does only support arch down but our new engine which is in development at the moment has far powerful functions and is full CorelDRAW powered. Members of beta test team will get access to this first and then it will be available to the general public.


*6. Caching*
We can certainly look into this if you have specificsm but its often difficult to control client side caching. If you find the change only appears when you clear your local cache then we may not be able to control this, as your browser is heavily caching. You can true to reduce your cache options in your browser to always load the page from the server.

Cheers and shoot through any other questions!


Brenden


----------



## EGS

Thank you Brenden for your timely response. I just got off the phone with support and he advised me that you have MANY customers using DN for screen printing and nobody has mentioned this issue with pricing. I asked him for some website addresses so I could see ALL these satisfied clients - he could not give them to me.

Please don't get me wrong...I LOVE the idea of Deco Network, it's just not ready to be paid for at the rate of $149 per month.

It's still in development. BETA!

I would also like to invite ALL the screen printers on this forum to tell us how many charge FULL price for two sided prints. EVERYONE I know gives some sort of discount if they print on a second side.

I still don't have correct pricing on my website. Mietek is working on it but doesn't seem hopeful. I will give it until Friday before I cancel.

Please understand I get the fact that screen printing is NEW to DN. If they want to build a long term customer base they will need to make it "make sense" to us business owners. Like I said before, I won't pay $149 every month for you to use me as a guinea pig and develop your platform.

He told me you have 1000's of satisfied DN users.....NOT in screen printing.


Also, I just tested my site design tool and it scored 75. It said that my site was slower than 80% of the sites tested.

Hopeful...


----------



## EGS

Also in regards to how the site scored. I can create my own website and embed ink softs design tool. I don't have to use their website platform. I don't think that is the case with DN.


----------



## brenden

EGS said:


> Also in regards to how the site scored. I can create my own website and embed ink softs design tool. I don't have to use their website platform. I don't think that is the case with DN.


Hi EGS,

Our support tech was accurate in that he cannot disclose customer info to you. He is bound by privacy laws of course. I can put you in contact with some of our users and in particular screen print. I'll forward you their details once I gain their permission. 

You can certainly embed DN's designer on your own site. We have a number of clients actively doing this now. You can see from our showcase sites list on our home page there is a massive diversity of customers using DN in many different ways. With 12,000+ websites using DN we've had some quite creative uses of our platform from apparel printing, car number plates, photos, ASI to cake printing. We hope one day to provide a master directory for all the DecoNetwork stores to be listed on an opt-in basis. 

It comes to your preferred method of pricing and that's fair enough. Many others price differently and happily use DecoNetwork. It is certainly out of beta and has been for many months, but just did not have your pricing method and again that's totally fair enough. Your pricing method is actually not that difficult at all and as I mentioned above we use it in DTG process. DTG is typically a more expensive print so discounting by # of areas used is common while screen print typically has far smaller margins leaving little room for discounts. Perhaps this is why we've not had other request for this. (various price by the number of areas used). With screen printing there is the added complexity of price by number of colors so I was hoping to get your thoughts above on exactly how you do price. Ie do you have a standard price table that you always use but simply discount with a percentage when more than one print is used on a garment?

With an understanding of your rules we can implement a new pricing model. 

Thanks again for your time and I look forward to your comments on how you structure your price tables and discounts for printing. If you prefer offline discussion you can email me direct on bprazner @ deconetwork.com. Space included here to stop the robot spammers 


Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## EGS

Thanks again Brenden. Your reply further proves DN's desire to maintain top notch customer service!

My pricing is a s follows:
Pricing on the "first" side of the garment is at regular price. If they choose to print on the second side it is discounted by a %

You can't do this based on "front" or "back" because if the customer chooses only the "back" side as their only print it needs to be at full price.

If you wonder on over to Custom Ink - One of the largest screen printers in the nation with over 1M customers and play around with their design tool you will see that their price model is the same.


----------



## TPrintDesigner

Hi EGS

Have you thought about enabling a % discount coupon code to a blank product. Giving it a name such as "Second Print Side Discount" and only making it available for sales over a certain price, therefore stopping people using it on low volume orders?

I know this is not ideal but with some thought on the numbers and clear customer instructions explaining when it can be used (perhaps a banner) then it could provide them with an incentive to print on the other side of the garment which I think is why you want this feature?

Just a thought...

Regards
Dean


----------



## mjindustry

Brenden do you have any examples of Deco Network that are embedded into sites? I might be interested in doing that.

Also, if you can send me any access to demo area, admin, etc. I would appreciate it! Thanks. YOu can just pm me here.


----------



## brenden

Hi MJ. Just a follow-up I replied to your request from your PM ping. I saw that first before this public post. Shout out if we can assist any further!


Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## HumbleShirts

Our screenprinting pricing has never offered a discount for a second location print. Why on earth would you discount that? Every new location requires the time, setup and other costs as if it were a new job. I guess if you're pricing high on single location jobs, then the gimmick would be a second location discount.

I'm about knowing my costs of production so my pricing is what it is. If a job requires less time to setup, like a repeat job, then we offer discounted setups but the print charge remains constant based on the typical details of color count and print quantity. We charge premiums for certain things also that require extra care on the jobs like on pocket, or above pockets. These jobs generally affect production rates and we charge accordingly. Never had a customer balk on these either. I guess we're good at explaining this to clients. I get a kick out of shuffling a new client out back to our production area. I've closed more deals on the production floor than at our sales counter because they're like a kid at a candy store watching the wheels in motion. Their comments are ALWAYS the same. "I never knew so much went into printing a t-shirt!"

Simply put, you should be marking up your substrates accordingly, AND your costs of production. It's the American way!


----------



## brenden

HTT130 said:


> I get a kick out of shuffling a new client out back to our production area. I've closed more deals on the production floor than at our sales counter because they're like a kid at a candy store watching the wheels in motion. Their comments are ALWAYS the same. "I never knew so much went into printing a t-shirt!"


Great advice! In my previous life as a screen print graphic designer (that's how I got into this industry) the company I worked for always did exactly that. The embroidery machines really wowed them! It helps add value to the product. They suddenly understand the effort you go into making their shirt look great and its a real buzz for them anyway.

Most of all our owner was simply proud of his workshop. And the customers saw the pride in him as they walked around. Of course that pride flowed down to the products.


----------



## EGS

HTT - Thanks for the input. I don't know your business model. I would guess that you are also one who charges screen set up fees still. The industry is clearly moving away from that practice. I'm more interested in being a nationwide printer as opposed to dealing with a small pool of customers. I don't need to defend the pricing model that is used by ALL the major players out there.

If I understand you correctly your cost on a 4 color front and 4 color back is the same. And you are getting orders???

Do you have a website with pricing to view?

I say this with respects and a light disposition and not aggressively.

The fact remains....Deco doesn't have it together in terms of pricing. One could spin it anyway they want. The tech support already told me that it is in the works to get it changed. That could take months and I'm not paying in the mean time.

Especially with new products coming soon like the openTshrits design tool. 20 times better than DECO's!! And basically FREE.

Thanks again!!



My philosophy: If you want to be a big dawg, do what the big dawgs do.


----------



## EGS

Here is something funny. I got a call from DECO this morning advising me that they are going to close my account.

They read my comments on here and didn't like them.

My recommendation for DECO just went into the toilet!!!

I guess they didn't like the truth being displayed!!

On to the next provider...


----------



## OSSKOBRET

thats the thing about inksoft , they love the feed back from clients and they seem to try to work it out . there are times i dont like what i hear but overall i am happy with their service. now i just wish i could figure out why i dont convert more sales but thats another topic


----------



## EGS

@oss - Thanks for the comment. I just visited your site and I clicked on "clip Art" and it's frozen. It just sits there with a round circle in the middle of the screen...let me check.....still loading.

That is one of the issues right there. That's one of the issues with DECO....slow site.

The other thing I would check on as far as conversion is make sure your designer is giving accurate colors on the designs. The computer deter mans how many colors and I can tell you I have pulled up clip art and loaded it on the shirt only to find out it listed black 3 times. The price reflects 3 additional colors, i.e.: customer bails.

By the way...it finally loaded.


----------



## EGS

@oss also how is the pricing module in INK SOFT? Do you offer a discount on additional print sides? Does the system allow it?

I watched a video from IS and he even said in the video industry standard was about 30% off the second side. It's in their tutorials


----------



## OSSKOBRET

you can set up pricing any way you want , there is so much on the backend to inksoft that it can be time consuming but so far i have found that if you have the time you can tweek any way you want . 
as far as loading time inksoft does alot of tweeking constantly on their servers so that may be why it took awhile.i have not cleared cache for weeks so thats my best guess


----------



## brenden

EGS said:


> Here is something funny. I got a call from DECO this morning advising me that they are going to close my account.
> 
> They read my comments on here and didn't like them.
> 
> My recommendation for DECO just went into the toilet!!!
> 
> I guess they didn't like the truth being displayed!!
> 
> On to the next provider...


Hi EGS,

I'm sorry but this isn't actually the case  Our team member called you and said we can't support your pricing preference at the moment and DecoNetwork may not be a good fit for you. It was at this point that you informed us you had already submitted your cancellation before we called you. Your request was:

"DN has the potential to be a GREAT resource for those in the SCREEN PRINTING industry. Unfortunately it's not ready to be on the market at the price it is.

The support was outstanding!!!"

Requested by: J**** M***** at 03-May-12 11:22

You mentioned you just wanted a designer which of course is not what DecoNetwork is. We are a full business solution.

Just as DecoNetwork does not fit you, it fits 10's of thousands of other sites who have built their business around DecoNetwork and we completely understand that. We can't be everything to everyone.

In being fair at no point did we criticise you for your comments. Infact thanked you many times. Would you agree?

I understand you are disappointed that DecoNetwork was not for you. We are too  At the same time we want to ensure the facts are accurate about what DecoNetwork can do and your reasoning for not wanting to continue with your free trial.

We are very happy to keep you on and we were very supportive of your comments. We also informed you we will be working on the screen printing pricing model you suggested as although its not common you clearly identified a use-case.

We appreciate openness, transparency and honestly. It's through the feedback and support of customers that companies can grow.


Many thanks.


----------



## EGS

@brenden, That is NOT the case. 

He said,"Hey um...Jonas I'm going to go ahead and close your account. I read your comments and since you mentioned that you don't want to pay for it and things like that, we're going to go ahead and close your account"

I then advised him that I already put in a request to close it.

That said, I don't wish any animosity with DECO, as everyone there was GREAT to deal with. I just think it is a poor business decision to charge someone full price for a product that isn't ready. You keep mentioning 10's of thousands of happy customers but they are NOT screen printing customers. The screen printing portion of DECO is not ready to be a full price option...period.

I'm ready to move on if you are.


----------



## HumbleShirts

EGS said:


> @brenden, That is NOT the case.
> 
> He said,"Hey um...Jonas I'm going to go ahead and close your account. I read your comments and since you mentioned that you don't want to pay for it and things like that, we're going to go ahead and close your account"
> 
> I then advised him that I already put in a request to close it.
> 
> That said, I don't wish any animosity with DECO, as everyone there was GREAT to deal with. I just think it is a poor business decision to charge someone full price for a product that isn't ready. You keep mentioning 10's of thousands of happy customers but they are NOT screen printing customers. The screen printing portion of DECO is not ready to be a full price option...period.
> 
> I'm ready to move on if you are.


Geez EGS. Maybe you should just let it go. It's like you're looking for an argument. Brendan said that the solution can't be all things for all people and you're just one of those it doesn't quite work for. You find anyone in our business with a cure all, do all solution and we'd all be sitting in high cotton.

That being said. I'm not a fan of the online solutions like that because it takes so much personal interaction away from the deal. I personally like the hands on, face to face with my clients. That seems to be a lost art nowadays. I guess people in our business are getting more and more homely and reclusive and not wanting to let people see behind their magic little curtain for some reason or another. That's just not how I roll.

As far as setup costs and how we deal with customers.....they never see setup costs. We roll everything up and just tell them reorders are going to be less and explain why. We archive screens that we expect to repeat. Our customers understand that.

And you still didn't explain why you think you should be discounting the run charge for additional print locations. Do those take less time to setup? Can you print a 3 color front in less time than you can print a 3 color back? Or a 1 color, on pocket placement? I think any experienced printer can answer that question. On that note find me a textile printer that can print both sides at the same time and cure at the same time and I'm in!

If you have a business plan for an online design solution, maybe work yourself into it backwards so it you can mold around it. If you're just wanting a solution so that you can go fishing in the apparel decorating market, you're pissing up a rope. Don't piss up a rope. People will think you're weird.

The openTshirt solution is interesting. Mainly because it's free but don't think for a minute that you won't be needing workarounds for things you need there too. You find more ways to spend money on that solution one way or another.

By the way. Our business is great. Heck, we're up 59% YTD as of close today. I guess we're doing something right. I'm a bean counter as much as the next one but I know value and I know how to compile shop costs. I don't even bother with racking my brain trying to figure how other shops do things. I've found that 90% of the shops out there are using someone else's matrix and winging it. That's a recipe for failure. I've seen shops come and go in my area.

Have a great evening.


----------



## EGS

HTT130 said:


> Geez EGS. Maybe you should just let it go. It's like you're looking for an argument.


Why would you say this? He said he wanted the facts straight. Did I not deserve a chance to respond??

The last thing I said was, "I'm ready to move on if you are"....meaning lets drop it and move on. Then you say this???

I don't get it.


That said, I am NOT looking for an argument from him....or you.

Thanks for your post, and you also have a great day.


----------



## gobigcity

EGS,
It's not you its me. Just break up and get back in the hunt for a new gig. You said it earlier, Ford and Chevy. 

I really do appreciate the effort that you put into your posts and I learned a ton. I joined here to find the right web based design tool for CottonGraffiti.com and I am going through all of the posts trying to learn something.

*To all the software guys out there, here is what we need.*
1. Software we can imbed into CottonGraffiti.com.
2. Design tool and eCommerce - BULLETPROOF!
3. Files to download to a Brother DTG machine
4. Slow, who cares...remember its a t-shirt.
5. Arch up vs down, zzzzzzzzzzzz
6. eMail us telling us how great we are . Ok skip this one.
7. Ability to process 5,000 orders a month - CRITICAL

Piece of cake, right?


----------



## ELTS

@brendon,

This is Jonas (Formerly EGS) 
Hey there. Well some time has passed since this post originated. I have learned a lot and narrowed my needs in the design tool area. I was wondering if the opportunity to try Deco Network again was available. After reading the above posts I probably was too hard on you guys given that the customer service and support was - and I say it again - absolutely outstanding. If not, no worries. If so, great.


----------



## brenden

Hi Jonas,

Good to hear from you again and no problems at all  No heart feelings 

BTW, my forum handle here is @brenden.

We can reactivate your site again so best to email accounts @ deconetwork[dot]com (of course formatted like an email address!) and we can get you back up and running again.

We've also just finished an 8-part DecoNetwork University series that walks you through setting up a DecoNetwork website from beginning to end. Over 8 hours of video so be sure to check that our when you log in and select "DecoNetwork University".

Cheers and welcome back!
Brenden


----------



## ELTS

Great!!!


I got set up and have been working to get my site going. It looks and most importantly - acts - GREAT! I see Deco has made some changes that are out of this world! You can now offer a discount on second print areas, as well as arch down.

I am super excited!!

Thanks again!


----------



## printmedia365

I read thru this thread. I really like the deco and inksoft. Has there been any head way in a design tool I can embed into a existing website for not only t's but for banners stickers etc. I would like something without a monthly. trying to stay off the plantation ;-)


----------



## brenden

Hi there,

We certainly allow the designer to sit in another website and even interact with the sites own shopping cart with our External Shopping Cart API though our platform is still available on a subscription basis.


----------



## johnchesley

I am an Inksoft User. I tried DecoNetwork when it first came out . They had major issues with it and never did work them out,(during the time I was paying for monthly subscription fees),. I paid many months of subscription fees for NOTHING! I agree that there is a learning curve with inksoft, but it works very well for me. Most of the issues I have had were more my own ignorance than that of the software. When there has been an issue, they have always gotten back to me within 24 hours.


----------



## HumbleShirts

Design stool....

snicker, snicker.... couldn't help myself.....

No phone number or relevant contact information for the seller. I don't think so....


----------



## zhenjie

But I certainly wouldn't recommend "Designs Tools" because they love spamming and not contributing to post at all


----------



## Nick30

HGP700 said:


> @Riderz Ready-
> 
> Can you share a few others who have online store capabilities as well? Thank you!


Please visit: https://www.designnbuy.com/printcommerce-overview.html

A lot more than just a T-Shirt Design and print solution, Ecommerce functionality, and a combination of many features that makes it truly a print commerce. 

Here is their portfolio for your reference. 
https://www.myphase.com/
https://samedayflash.com/
https://artofaction.com/


----------



## gregorylemarsh

deco network is good


----------



## brushyourideas

To help custom t-shirt design seekers, The huge list of 20+ t-shirt design software available at https://www.thetoptens.com/online-custom-t-shirt-design-tool/


----------



## printervt

How is Deco working out for you?
Starting my search, and just don't want to 

sell my first child to get inksoft.
Thanks


----------

